# Good training treats for puppy



## Annebri (May 30, 2015)

We have almost 10 week old puppy. Training is going well, puppy class was little stressful for her in the beginning but she relaxed eventually. My question is about treats. She really really likes the BilJac soft training treats, but we think that after a good training session last night, with plenty treats, her poop was softer than normal... Did she get too much of the good thing?!? 
Should we use something else? If so, what would be a good option? String cheese?


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

I used string cheese but that made Atlas' poop runny. I used turkey sausage and he loved that, but then he ended up having a poultry allergy. I've heard that liver is especially yummy smelling to pups.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

String cheese might cause stomach upset if the puppy gets too much.

Have you seen the Wellness Wellbites? I love those for training. They're a little expensive, but they're soft and not as stinky as the Bil-Jacs. They come in big squares - maybe 1"x1"? They're easy to tear into little pieces, so I just throw a bunch of them into my treat pouch and tear them as I go. My puppy used to get diarrhea if you looked at her funny (thankfully no more!) and those never caused her any issues.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I used dehydrated liver and kibble for class or longer sessions, good value but easy to put into tiny pieces and won't upset the stomach. I used Wellness Wellbites as my jackpot treat, still able to cut them into 9 small pieces


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

We like the Zuke's small treats and the PetKind tripe treats, they break easily into small pieces.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I like Zukes & freeze dried liver.


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

We use Red Barn rolled food (lamb). You can chop it into whatever size treats you want and probably cheaper than buying treats. The natural balance rolled food switched its formula and crumbles way too much. Good luck.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

platz34 said:


> The natural balance rolled food switched its formula and crumbles way too much. Good luck.


I heard great things about Natural Balance. So I tried it out and bought 2 of the biggest pound rolls. :headbang:
They were alright, I agree they crumble way too much and I couldn't cut tiny pieces without them crumbling apart. So I switched to Zuke's as my main treat and I really like them. As well as Wellness, which I can break apart into super tiny pieces without them crumbling. It is more expensive but it saves me time without the cutting and the inconvenience of them falling apart.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

What are member thoughts on using something like small cubes of cut steak (of a lesser quality cut of cheaper than like sirloin) cooked rare/medium rare? I like the idea of more natural treats personally, but just speculating at the point. I believe I saw in a Leerburg video them mention cubes of steak or chunks of hot dog (natural, no fillers or persuasive). A bit pricey, unless buying in bulk from a store like Costco and freezing I imagine.


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

Persinette said:


> What are member thoughts on using something like small cubes of cut steak (of a lesser quality cut of cheaper than like sirloin) cooked rare/medium rare? I like the idea of more natural treats personally, but just speculating at the point. I believe I saw in a Leerburg video them mention cubes of steak or chunks of hot dog (natural, no fillers or persuasive). A bit pricey, unless buying in bulk from a store like Costco and freezing I imagine.



Human food is good because you can hold pieces in your mouth and they can focus on your face. They never know when you might drop one to them. I don't feed my dog human food because I don't like when they just stare at you when your eating dinner. My wife feeds her watermelon and blueberries sometimes and as soon as I slice open a melon she is there watching me with her death stare waiting for her share lol.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Persinette said:


> What are member thoughts on using something like small cubes of cut steak (of a lesser quality cut of cheaper than like sirloin) cooked rare/medium rare? I like the idea of more natural treats personally, but just speculating at the point. I believe I saw in a Leerburg video them mention cubes of steak or chunks of hot dog (natural, no fillers or persuasive). A bit pricey, unless buying in bulk from a store like Costco and freezing I imagine.


These are HUGE high value treats! Here is my recipe:
*MEAT TREATS*
*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver or Lamb*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETITE ” MY FURRY FRIENDS! *


BilJac contains BHA!
*BHA:* Butylated Hydroxyanisole — A preservative: Is a human carcinogen or cancer-causing agent! According to the National Institute of Health, BHA in the diet has been found to consistently produce certain types of tumors in laboratory animals. *BHA enhanced stomach and urinary bladder carcinogenesis. Causes squamous-cell carcinomas in stomachs. Cancers of this type are among the most lethal and fastest acting.*

Moms


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

@Momto2GSDs
Great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I have used kibble placed in a zip lock bag with diced kabanosi, and then refrigerated. The kibble takes on the smell of the kabanosi. Also, I buy 1/2 a kilo/one pound of shaved chicken from a delicatessan, chop it up with scissors, divided into 5 snack size zip lock bags (portion control) is good for home training. I flatten and freeze the chicken bags to keep fresh.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Two Schmackoes cut with scissors into about 40 little pieces in a zip lock bag, sometimes with a slice of cheese also cut into little pieces added to the bag. I'm big on portion control as I can't let my boy get overweight due to joint issue.


----------

